# 6 Different Cichlids Inhabit My 65G Tank Now! Bloodworm Feeding Fr



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello everyone! I caught this first feeding of bloodworms to my new, and my one old cichlid(s).

The big one has been with me for a month or two, and the others were all purchased/traded for in the last 2 days (I traded my needle nose gar and Clown knife fish because they were big enough to eat some of my new additions.. not to mention things have changed and I am happy with a cichlid tank









I haven't said what they are in the description on youtube, and I wont here







I thought it would be fun to play a "name those fish" game!

This is just for fun, but whoever can tell me the species of all the 6 cichlids in my tank gets a cookie!

Here ya guys go, enjoy!

(Watch in 1080p HD!!!)





Thanks for watching! please Comment, Like, Favorite and Subscribe if you enjoyed!

Let the name the fish(es?) game begin!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh yeah man theyre loving that stuff
first time i fed my current jack dempsey blood worms he was like, meh..
lol @ the music

awesome video tho. really healthy looking fish


----------

